# 2006 X-Trail Just Purchased, some minor issues advice?



## terranaj98 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hello All,

Just purchased a 2006 Nissan X-Trail Bonavista Edition with 184,900kms.
I noticed a few things that are minor and just want to confirm that it's what I think the problem is.

1) Braking, shaking when slowing down. Warped rotors front need to be changed out. Any suggestions if so?

2) Keyless Entry not making noise when locking / unlocking. Advice?

3) What to use to clean sunroof guiderails/tracks?

Thanks!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Great purchase terrana.
Re front rotors, if you are sure they are the problem, and not some other front end suspension part, get new ones and replace. You will probably want to change pads as well at the same time.
Re Keyless entry-- do you mean you cannot hear the locks engaging, or that there is no audible cheep type sound when you press the buttons. If the former your locks do not work, lol, so I dont think its that. I believe you are referring to a feature you can activate and its to be found in your owners manual. For my mine I dont have the sound just the lights flashing when I lock and unlock. If I remember properly I had to set it that way, so it would not beap.
Re sunroof, I would use a cleaning lubricating oil of the kind you use on a bikes chain, that or just wipe off and then reapply some white grease.


----------



## terranaj98 (Jul 19, 2014)

I tried to find it in the manual... but couldn't find.
How did you enable the cheep sound?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi 
I dont have it enabled on mine. Apparently when you disconnect the battery, it resets it to silent mode. I think to reset it with the horn sound you need to press on the lock and unlock buttons on the remote at the same time for something like 10 or 20 seconds. I believe that is the procedure to switch back and forth between modes as well.


----------



## terranaj98 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hmmm i've tried that.. hasn't worked going to try with key fob #2.
Thanks for your help though.
Any thoughts to a good part supplier for the x-trail.
I've looked at Rockauto for the basics or Amazon.
Thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe it takes 30 seconds? With key in ignition? You were right, there is nothing in the owners manual about it.
Re parts there is also dealers seeing they have lowered the cost of parts for older models now. Napa has parts but fairly pricey. Most of my best deals have been found on ebay.
Canadian tire has rear brake rotors and pads usually in stock. They also have best price value combo for batteries.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

1) You should be able to get decent ceramic pads and new rotors for pretty cheap (Raybestos lists the x-trail on their site). Rear Rotors - $30 each, Front Rotors - $40 each, Front Pads - $40, Rear Pads - $30. Total cost should be $210 ish for parts (ceramic pads and decent rotors).

Make sure to file the tabs on the brake pads that sit inside the torque member. The X-Trail torque member surface rusts a bit and can cause the pads to stick. When they stick they over heat the rotors. If you file the tabs on the brake pads so they are loose in the torque member you won't get warped rotors again. 

2) I don't think the x-trail has the option of sounding the horn on locking or unlocking the door. See the following link for a mod someone from in Canada posted to do what you are asking. 
http://www.australianxtrail.com.au/files/T30LOCKINGBEEP.pdf

This is different than other nissan's. I used to have a Frontier and you could toggle the horn/lock sound with the FOB.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Re rotors, I think you are forgetting delivery charges and taxes. Rear rotors and pads are identical to those on Rogue and prices vary according to quality and guaranty. Fairly decent rear ones are to be had at Canadian tire, but they dont have the front ones. Rock Auto is always great to check on prices but you have to factor in the delivery costs to compare with buying retail locally.
Re Brake pad tabs you are spot on, its good to file them so that they slide more easily. Other good thing to do is to replace the metal brake tab slides or whatever they are called. Some of the better brake pads come with them, but otherwise you can buy them separately. Sadly many garages dont bother to do this when doing brakes.
Re Horn. The mystery continues as I am pretty sure ours has made the noise in the past but maybe its my previous Altimas I am remembering.


----------



## terranaj98 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks guys.
Great tips.
I believe we are going raybestos pro grade for front/rear rotors then ceramic pads for both.
Amazon reviews says service grade at front then pro grade at back.
The horn thing was confirmed by dealer that it's non existent


----------



## terranaj98 (Jul 19, 2014)

Either of you know how to fix the lock in the glove compartment?
The cylinder came out and now its not wanting to work in the lock slot hole.


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

How about a picture or description of how to file the tabs?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Filing tabs is just a question of using a metal file to smooth off the sides and top of the tabs or ears of the brake pad plates that fit in the slides. Some pads have slight defects in the forging or they can be just a bit tight so that they catch in spots. What happens is that a pad gets wedged on an angle and no longer moves properly. Its like a sticking brake caliper. By making sure they can slide easily you avoid this.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

terranaj98 said:


> Thanks guys.
> Great tips.
> I believe we are going raybestos pro grade for front/rear rotors then ceramic pads for both.
> Amazon reviews says service grade at front then pro grade at back.
> The horn thing was confirmed by dealer that it's non existent


For what its worth, in looking at the Nissan Service manual for the X trail, it specifies that there are two modes for the door locks S mode and C mode. S mode is silent and C mode is Chirp. I know ours has made the chirp sound before. When I get a chance I will try and find the procedure for switching between them. 
Maybe its the car industry, but service advisors spouting false information happens way more than it should.


----------



## ckdub (Feb 11, 2014)

Just did the front pads last week, did the rears 40K km ago...i didn't file the pads and yea they were tough to get on..lol...

as far as pads...I used EBC greenstuff...found stopping performance greatly increased.

Question - on xtrail I heard brakes wear fast..is it the back or front that wear faster or both in general?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Ckdub,
In my experience they tend to wear prematurely both front and rear, because one of the tabs gets wedged in the caliper slides, and causes one of the pads to stick and not retract properly. Tends to overheat the brakes which has effects on the calipers and wheel bearings which also get overheated.
Nothing like new pads for braking!


----------

